# Yeah.... It's a little small



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Been a while since I posted. I bought a Homesteader/Suburbanite in 09 (I think) and used it with my 95 Jimmy/Blazer (S-10). Worked great. Unfortunately, I'd been limping the little Jimmy along and having to dump more money into it each fall to prepare it for plowing in the winter. This year it developed a random locking issue with the passenger rear wheel. It was the straw that broke the camel's back if you will. Decided to order a mount and headlight harness for my pickup (everything else transferred). Put it on last Saturday and cleaned out my driveway. My first impression is.... This little plow is a bit small for my pickup.

I'd like to get a bigger plow, but since I don't do this for money, and this little plow still works, I can't justify the expense of getting something bigger.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It's better than shoveling.....if it works, it's good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get some red-bull.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

stop playing with it, it'll grow


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Just go easy on it and it should work for you. 
Don't blame you for not wanting to spend the money on a new blade.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Hey if the truck/plow does the job then stick with it. Small bites in bigger storms and you'll be ok. Plows are a lot tougher than most think


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Early morning TV commercials have adds to make things grow!!!!


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Hahahaha.... You guys crack me up.


----------

